# whistler blackcomb hiring fair



## stephh11 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm from Toronto and I just applied to Whistler Blackcomb this month and I'm going to the hiring fair here in september for an interview for a food and bev position! I was wondering if anyone had any experience with interviewing with them and if I could get any advice as to what type of questions to expect. I'm 19 and I'm going to be going on my own if I get the job so if anyone has any advice for me as to what to expect when I'm there as well that would be great too. Thanks!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't. Haha Sorry not what you wanted to hear.

But, I'm sure someone will chime in with some real advice.

I'm just here to say, do it. I have no doubt you'll be fine.

If you can speak the way you write, you shouldn't have any trouble finding a job.
Whether the one your going for, or any other.

There aren't many places on the planet better than Wb.

They'll be days, that you didn't think were possible.
Unimaginable, overwhelming, literally mind blowing days, where you'll have to stop for a sec cause it's too much for your little brain to comprehend at first.

You're gonna love it.


TT


----------



## stephh11 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks TT! I hope you're right, I couldn't be more excited about the opportunity I know it will be amazing there!


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Go for it. I'd suggest that you save up some funds over summer, Whistler isn't the cheapest place to live. Also, try to line up housing well in advance.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Jealous! Hope you get the job. For your age you can't go wrong.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If not there, RCR is hiring for a bunch of positions around Calgary at Fernie, Kicking Horse, Nakiska, etc...


----------



## Fairmont Chateau Whistler (Sep 23, 2021)

Thinking of moving to Whistler? Fairmont Chateau Whistler has jobs and housing available. You can learn more about the job perks and open positions at www.whistler-jobs.ca.


----------

